# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing > [Release] ZzukBot V3 source code

## Corthezz

ZzukBot 3 is a project Ive been working on the last few years. It offers quite a few interesting features:

Warden Mem/Pagescan bypassHook NtVirtualQueryMemory aswell Module32First/Next to hide my modulesUnlink from PEB aswell Erase PE Header in managed codePathfinding ripped from CMangosAPI to interact with nearly every aspect of the gameMEF Extension API




> It should be mentioned that this bot is for patch 1.12.1


####
####




> Project ZzukBot_WPF missed some files in dir Resources.
> 038.mmap,beep,FastCall.dll,favicon.ico


Please follow the guide provided in my forum to avoid this.

####
####

Today I want to go open source and share the source with everyone. Over at GitHub - Zz9uk3/ZzukBot_V3: A bot for World of Warcraft. Visit https://forum.zzukbot.com/index.php?/forum/68-core-development/ you can access and download the repository.
Please feel free to visit my forum for a detailed guide on how to setup the source. Contributors and newcomers are very welcomed!  :Smile:

----------


## zycamzip

That's a really bad idea to go Open Source. It's not the first Open Source bot, and all the others released in this manner quickly got their users banned. When it's open source, Blizzard can get their fingers on it, and determine who is using it. When it's closed source, they can't actually do that, because to hack the bot, is illegal. I think it's a nice thing you did, but not a smart decision. Would have been better to get a private team together and released it closed source.

----------


## danwins

> That's a really bad idea to go Open Source. It's not the first Open Source bot, and all the others released in this manner quickly got their users banned. When it's open source, Blizzard can get their fingers on it, and determine who is using it. When it's closed source, they can't actually do that, because to hack the bot, is illegal. I think it's a nice thing you did, but not a smart decision. Would have been better to get a private team together and released it closed source.


doubt this matters much at all considering this doesn't target live wow.

----------


## Frosttall

> When it's closed source, they can't actually do that, because to hack the bot, is illegal. I think it's a nice thing you did, but not a smart decision. Would have been better to get a private team together and released it closed source.


Are you sure you know what you're talking about?

----------


## Saridormi

> When it's closed source, they can't actually do that, because to hack the bot, is illegal. I think it's a nice thing you did, but not a smart decision. Would have been better to get a private team together and released it closed source.


This is not a thing that is true

----------


## Corthezz

I love it when my threads turn into a discussion about the law  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## getrektucker

It should be mentioned that this bot is for patch 1.12.1

----------


## 59589305

Project ZzukBot_WPF missed some files in dir Resources.
038.mmap,beep,FastCall.dll,favicon.ico

----------


## Corthezz

> Project ZzukBot_WPF missed some files in dir Resources.
> 038.mmap,beep,FastCall.dll,favicon.ico


Try to follow the guide I provide in my forum and you wont have that problem  :Smile:

----------


## 59589305

> Try to follow the guide I provide in my forum and you wont have that problem


Thank you. I'll see. :Embarrassment:

----------


## notreal123

getting errors w/ beep. forum dead, anyone know how to add the missing files?

----------


## lolp1

Authentication version for U,S.

----------


## Bloodmoor

Hi, help pls, what i am doing wrong?
1. open sln
2. set release x86
3. right click -> build 
Loader->Navigation->BotLauncher->FastCallDll->ZzukBot_WPF
one error, not existing favicon.ico when build ZzukBot_WPF
and there is no ZzukBot.exe

----------


## xalcon

The forum is down, so I can't tell you the intended way to fix it. There are 2 files missing from the project.
ZzukBot_WPF/Resources/beepZzukBot_WPF/Resources/favicon.ico
The favicon can be any ico file, just grab a random one from the internet or create one yourself. The beep file is only used in the PlayBeep() Method in MainViewModel.cs and since its used with the PlaySound Win32 Function, it looks like its a plain old wav audio file - so just throw one into the resource folder and rename it to beep and the project should compile.

----------

